# تجسد المسيح



## دام علاء العماد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

********************** *
أتمنى أن لا أثقل عليكم بطرحي لهذا السؤال الذي راودني مذ أن قرأت بعض الكتب المسيحية التي تهتم بمسألة تجسد المسيح ، و قد جاء فيها أن الله إتحد مع جسد المسيح و رغم هذا الإتحاد فأن الطبيعة البشرية لم تتأثر بالاهوت ، و هذا الأخير أيضا لم يتأثر بالطبيعة البشرية ، و عليه فأنا أوجه هذا السؤال إلى المختصين في هذا الموقع ، سؤالي هو : موسى و المسيح عليهما السلام كلاهما قام بمعجزات عديدة ، فكيف حدثت معجزات كل من المسيح و موسى ؟ يعني هل قام بها الله مباشرة أو أعطى القدرة للبشر على القيام بها ؟ 

شكرا على سعة صدركم ،* ****************


----------



## Desert Rose (28 نوفمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> أتمنى أن لا أثقل عليكم بطرحي لهذا السؤال الذي راودني مذ أن قرأت بعض الكتب المسيحية التي تهتم بمسألة تجسد المسيح ، و قد جاء فيها أن الله إتحد مع جسد المسيح و رغم هذا الإتحاد فأن الطبيعة البشرية لم تتأثر بالاهوت ، و هذا الأخير أيضا لم يتأثر بالطبيعة البشرية ، و عليه فأنا أوجه هذا السؤال إلى المختصين في هذا الموقع ، سؤالي هو : موسى و المسيح عليهما السلام كلاهما قام بمعجزات عديدة ، فكيف حدثت معجزات كل من المسيح و موسى ؟ يعني هل قام بها الله مباشرة أو أعطى القدرة للبشر على القيام بها ؟
> 
> شكرا على سعة صدركم ،


 
*اهلا ومرحبا بيك فى اى وقت ومرحبا بكل اسئلتك *

*عزيزى انت بتسأل عن طبيعة المسيح وتجسده ؟*
*ولا بتسأل عن المعجزات ؟*
*انت حطيت سؤالين مختلفين والقسم هنا بيسمح بسؤال واحد فى المرة *
*فممكن تحدد سؤالك بالظبط *

*اذا كنت بتسأل عن طبيعة المسيح ولاهوته فالسؤال ده متجاوب عليه كتير هنا ياريت تقرأ علشان تعرف تحدد اسئلتك *

*والرب يباركك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+++ إسمحولى بإجابة سريعة
أولاً ، دعنا نوضح نقطة جوهرية بخصوص المعجزات التى لا يمكن عملها إلاَّ بقوة الله
++وهى أن هذه المعجزات تثبت أن عاملها هو من قبل الله وليس خارجاً عنه . وأنه صادق فى كلامه ، فما يقوله يكون هو الحق ، فإن قال أنه نبى يكون بالحق نبياً ، وإن قال أنه هو الله المتجسد يكون بالحق هو الله المتجسد

++++++وأما بخصوص معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، فإنها معجزة ليس لها مثيل فى الطبيعة لكى نساويها بها
++ فالحبل المعجزى ليس له نظير لنشبهه به
++ وشخص الإله المتجسد ذاته ليس له مثيل لنشبهه به
+++ وبالإجمال فإنه إتحاد معجزى بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، بلا إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، وفى نفس الوقت بدون إزدواجية وإنفصام وإنفصال
++ وهو ما ليس له مثيل فى الطبيعة التى نعرفها ، لذلك فإننا نقول أنه إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل .


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اهلا استاذ دام علاء العماد
منور المنتدى وسعيد انك لبيت طلبى بالانضمام الى المنتدى 
ودى فرصه كويسه جدا انك تغير مفهومك الخاطىء عن المنتدى هنا
بس اتمنى ان اجد فيك من يسأل ليعرف الحق وليس للمجادله فقط

Mina Elbatal


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> و عليه فأنا أوجه هذا السؤال إلى المختصين في هذا الموقع ، سؤالي هو : موسى و المسيح عليهما السلام كلاهما قام بمعجزات عديدة ، فكيف حدثت معجزات كل من المسيح و موسى ؟ يعني هل قام بها الله مباشرة أو أعطى القدرة للبشر على القيام بها ؟



 أهلاً بك اخي العزيز،

بالنسبة لسؤالك، فموسى لم يفعل معجزة من نفسه، بل عمل ما امره الله، اي مصدر المعجزة هو الله و ليس موسى. فموسى بشر لا يستطيع ان يعمل اي شئ يفوق الطبيعة.
اما المسيح، فله سلطان الخلق و سلطان الحياة كما مذكور في الكتاب المقدس و له سلطان ان يعمل المعجزات بحسب مشيئته التي هي مشيئة الاب، فمصدر المعجزات هنا هو الله الواحد في الجوهر.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الحبيب فريدى
كل كلمة فى لغات الشر لن تكون متطابقة تماماً مع أمور الله التى هى أسمى من لغاتنا كلها
وبالتالى فلو أخذنا المعنى الحرفى لأى كلمة ، فسنجد فيها نقائص وإنتقادات
ولذلك فإننا نستخدم التعبيرات البشرية مع التنويه لأنها تقريبية ومع الفارق
فكلمة إتحاد ، نستخدمها مقترنة بالتنويه لأنه إتحاد من نوعية مختلفة عما نعرفه فى الطبيعة ، ولذلك نقرنه بكلمة : معجزى ، فنقول إتحاد معجزى ، ونضيف إليه بعض العبارات الأخرى التى تنفى عنه ما نتعارف على وجوده فى حالات الإتحاد الطبيعى ، فنقول : إتحاد معجزى بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال ، فكل هذه التعبيرات مترابطة معاً تؤدى بنا إلى الإقتراب من دقة التعبير ، ولكن الدقة الكاملة الناتجة عن التطابق ستظل بعيدة المنال لأن الله لا يحده عقل ولا لغة ما .
++ وحتى كلمة الحلول ، فإننا نفهمها فى إطار معين ، تحدده معانى كل آيات الكتاب المقدس ، ولو خرجنا عن هذا الإطار فإننا سنجد مصاعب كثيرة ، لنفس السبب السابق ، وهو قصور اللغة ، اياص كانت ، عن حصر وإحتواء الأمور الإلهية
+++ وبالمناسبة ، فإن بعض الناس يصفون الأقانيم بأنها صفات جوهرية ، وبالطبع لا يمكن أن يكونوا يقصدون أنها مجرد صفات مجردة ، مثل المستخدمة فى اللغة بوجه عام ، بل إنهم أضافوا لها كلمة : جوهرية ، ليكسبوا الكلمة معنىً خاصاً ، ليصبح لها معنىً إصطلاحياً .
++ بل وحتى كلمة إبن الله ، بمعانيها العديدة ، ستظل - إن أخذها بمفردها - قاصرة عن توصيل المعنى المقصود منها ، مما يستلزم تدقيقاً وفحصاً وفهماً خاصاً .
++ وهكذا ستظل كل كلمة قاصرة ومنقوصة ومنقودة ، إذا أخرجتها من وسطها وسياقها الذى تُستخدم فيه ، بينما يمكن قبولها إن تعرفت على المقصود الإصطلاحى منها :
++++ وعملنا هنا فى مجالات المناقشة ، سيؤدى لزيادة التفاهم بين الجميع ، لأنه سيجعل كل واحد يعرف مقصد الآخر من كلامه ، فيعود علينا جميعاً بالتفاهم والترابط .


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> أهلاً بك اخي العزيز،
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك، فموسى لم يفعل معجزة من نفسه، بل عمل ما امره الله، اي مصدر المعجزة هو الله و ليس موسى. فموسى بشر لا يستطيع ان يعمل اي شئ يفوق الطبيعة.
> اما المسيح، فله سلطان الخلق و سلطان الحياة كما مذكور في الكتاب المقدس و له سلطان ان يعمل المعجزات بحسب مشيئته التي هي مشيئة الاب، فمصدر المعجزات هنا هو الله الواحد في الجوهر.



*بعض الشواهد لتعرف أننا نتكلم من الكتاب*

سفر الخروج 

لتتعرف *على موسى وكيف كان يأخذ أمر بالمعجزة من الرب

*إنجيل متى الإصحاح 8
*
لتتأكد أن السيد المسيح يعمل المعجزات بحسب مشيئته*


----------



## دام علاء العماد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> *اهلا ومرحبا بيك فى اى وقت ومرحبا بكل اسئلتك *



اهلا بك يا أيها الزميل ، شكرا على كرم الأستقبال و الضيافة 



> *عزيزى انت بتسأل عن طبيعة المسيح وتجسده ؟*
> *ولا بتسأل عن المعجزات ؟*



الغاية من طرح سؤالي هي فهم عقيدة التجسد ، و سؤالي عن المعجزات إنما هو وسيلة فقط



> *انت حطيت سؤالين مختلفين والقسم هنا بيسمح بسؤال واحد فى المرة *
> *فممكن تحدد سؤالك بالظبط *



أعلم أن قانون هذا القسم يسمح بسؤال واحد فقط ، لذلك إحتوت مداخلتي على سؤال واحد فقط و لكن بصيغتين مختلفتين ، يعني يمكنك أن تجيب على سؤال واحد فقط .

شكرا على كل شيء


----------



## دام علاء العماد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> إسمحولى بإجابة سريعة
> أولاً ، دعنا نوضح نقطة جوهرية بخصوص المعجزات التى لا يمكن عملها إلاَّ بقوة الله
> ++وهى أن هذه المعجزات تثبت أن عاملها هو من قبل الله وليس خارجاً عنه . وأنه صادق فى كلامه ، فما يقوله يكون هو الحق ، فإن قال أنه نبى يكون بالحق نبياً ، وإن قال أنه هو الله المتجسد يكون بالحق هو الله المتجسد
> 
> ...



أولا :  أشكرك على هذه المداخلة ، فبمجرد أن تضع الرد على سؤالي أتيقن أنني من بين المرحبين بهم في هذا المنتدى.

ثانيا : لقد قلت لي أن التجسد هو إتحاد معجزي ولا توجد له صورة تماثله في هذا الكون ، و لهذا يا زميلي طرحت سؤالي السابق و الغاية منه هو نفي جميع مميزات التجسد عن أي كائن آخر بإستثناء المسيح ، و سأسعى لشرح هذه النقطة في مداخلة قادمة إن شاء الله .


----------



## دام علاء العماد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> هلا استاذ دام علاء العماد
> منور المنتدى وسعيد انك لبيت طلبى بالانضمام الى المنتدى



شكرا لك يا زميلي على هذا الترحيب الذي لا أستحقه .



> ودى فرصه كويسه جدا انك تغير مفهومك الخاطىء عن المنتدى هنا



في مجال مقارنة الأديان من النادر أن نعثر على منتدى واحد خالي من الجرائم ، الجهل يدفع البعض لإرتكابها ، و الحقد يدفع البعض الآخر ، و المنصف هو الذي سيفوز في النهاية .




> بس اتمنى ان اجد فيك من يسأل ليعرف الحق وليس للمجادله فقط



إن سألتك قائلا : من هو الشخص الذي يتبع الحق
ستقول لي : هو الذي يبحث عن الحق بقلب صادق و عقل منصف
و هذا المنتدى موجود خصيصا حتى يوصل الحق الذي تعتقدونه أنتهم إلى من يملك مثل هذه الصفات ، لذلك في كلتا الحالتين سواء إقتنعت أم جادلت فستصل الرسالة إلى هؤلاء الناس.

لازلت أنتظرك على برنامج سكايب ، أن كان من الممكن أن ترسل لي الإستضافة فسأسر كثيرا ، و شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء.


----------



## Desert Rose (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههه صديقى دام علاء العماد 
انا زميلة مش زميل 

بالنسبة لموضوع التجسد وفكرة اللاهوت والناسوت , حضرتك قريت هنا فى المنتدى عن الموضوع ؟
اصل السؤال ده اتجاوب عليه كتير قبل كده 

عموما ممكن تكون عايز تفهم الموضوع من زاوية مختلفة 

احنا منتظرين سؤالك  يا هلا بيك


----------



## دام علاء العماد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> أهلاً بك اخي العزيز،



أهلا يا زميلي ، و شكرا على حفاوة الترحيب 



> بالنسبة لسؤالك، فموسى لم يفعل معجزة من نفسه، بل عمل ما امره الله، اي مصدر المعجزة هو الله و ليس موسى. فموسى بشر لا يستطيع ان يعمل اي شئ يفوق الطبيعة.
> اما المسيح، فله سلطان الخلق و سلطان الحياة كما مذكور في الكتاب المقدس و له سلطان ان يعمل المعجزات بحسب مشيئته التي هي مشيئة الاب، فمصدر المعجزات هنا هو الله الواحد في الجوهر.



هذه هي النقطة التي سألت عنها ، و لكن إن تمعن القارئ جيدا في هذا الرد فسيعلم أن المعلومات التي ذكرتها معروفة للجميع ، لهذا حبذا لو تكرمت علينا يا زميلي المحترم بتوضيح نقطة واحدة فقط .

لقد كان سؤالي 



> فكيف حدثت معجزات كل من المسيح و موسى ؟ يعني هل قام بها الله مباشرة أو أعطى القدرة للبشر على القيام بها ؟



و حتى تتمكن من التفصيل لابد من أن أغير صيغة السؤال ليصبح كالتالي :

I - موسى : 

طبيعة موسى : ناسوت فقط                       
مثال على معجزة موسى : أخرج يده برصاء
كيفية حدوث المعجزة عند موسى :
 1_ قام بها الله من دون أن يتدخل الناسوت
2 _ قام بها الله و أعطى القدرة للناسوت على القيام بها
3_ قام بها الناسوت من دون أن يتدخل الله

ii - المسيح : 

طبيعة المسيح : ناسوت و لاهوت
مثال على معجزة المسيح : مشى فوق الماء
كيفية حدوث المعجزة عند المسيح : 
1- قام بها اللاهوت من دون أن يتدخل الناسوت
2- قام بها اللاهوت و أعطى القدرة للناسوت على القيام بها
3- قام بها الناسوت من دون تدخل اللاهوت

كيف حدثت المعجزة عند كل من موسى و المسيح ؟
أتمنى أن تفهموا قصدي هذه المرة ، لقد حاولت أن أبسط السؤال لأسهل عليكم المهمة ، و آسف إن كنت قد أثقلت عليكم
شكرا.


----------



## دام علاء العماد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> فنقول : إتحاد معجزى بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال ، فكل هذه التعبيرات مترابطة معاً تؤدى بنا إلى الإقتراب من دقة التعبير ، ولكن الدقة الكاملة الناتجة عن التطابق ستظل بعيدة المنال لأن الله لا يحده عقل ولا لغة ما .



وفقا للمصادر المسيحية كلامك صحيح


----------



## دام علاء العماد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> *بعض الشواهد لتعرف أننا نتكلم من الكتاب*
> 
> سفر الخروج
> 
> ...



شكرا على الإفادة ، الاصحاح الثامن من إنجيل متى قراءته و أنا متخذ وضعية مريحة (لأنني أملك نسخة في البيت) فما السبيل لكي أحصل على نسخة من العقد القديم؟


----------



## apostle.paul (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> i - موسى :
> 
> طبيعة موسى : ناسوت فقط
> مثال على معجزة موسى : أخرج يده برصاء
> ...


*قام بها موسى بقدرة الله
وبدون قدرة الله موسى لا شئ مثله مثلك  مثلى مثل اى بشر
*


> ii - المسيح :
> 
> طبيعة المسيح : ناسوت و لاهوت
> مثال على معجزة المسيح : مشى فوق الماء
> ...


*ولا اجابة صح*
*قام بها ابن الله المتجسد*
*مفيش حاجة اسمها الطبيعة الالهية لوحدها وناسوتية المسيح لوحدها
كلا الطبعتين متحدتين فى كيان ابن الله المتجسد 
فاى شئ قام به المسيح قام بيه بكيانه الواحد مع تمايز صفات كلا الطبعتين *


----------



## Desert Rose (4 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> أهلا يا زميلي ، و شكرا على حفاوة الترحيب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

أخ دام علاء 

اشكرك على اسلوبك الحلو فى السؤال 

موسى ياعزيزى او  أى نبى أخر قام بأى معجزة قام بها من خلال ان الله اعطاه القدرة على القيام بهذة المعجزة اى ان الفاعل الحقيقى هو الله نفسه وليس الشخص الذى قام بالمعجزة 

مثلا اقرأ فى اعمال الرسل 3 : 1 
عن المعجزة التى قام بها بطرس بأن شفى الاعرج 

وفى عدد 12 أنظر ماذا قال بطرس للجمع الذى تعجب من هذة المعجزة قال لهم :

" ايها الرجال الآسرائليون مابالكم تتعجبون من هذا ولماذا تشخصون الينا كأننا بقوتنا أو تقوانا قد جعلنا هذا يمشى "

فكل الرسل والانبياء يقومون ببعض المعجزات وهم يعلمون ان القوة الحقيقة لعمل المعجزة هى من الله والله استخدمهم مجرد وسيلة لاتمام المعجزة من أجل غرض ما يريده الله 

أما المسيح ياعزيى فهو مختلف 
لقد حل كل ملء اللاهوت فى الجسد البشرى 
فعندما يقوم المسيح بمعجزة يقوم بها بصفته وقوته الالهية 

ولذلك عندما يقوم المسيح بمعجزة فهو يقوم بها بسلطان مطلق وشخصى فهو مثلا عندما أقام الميته فى انجيل لوقا 8 : 54 

قال لها بسلطان مطلق : ياصبية قومى 

اما الرسل والانبياء والتلاميذ يقومون بالمعجزات بقوة وسلطان الله الموهوب لهم من الله فهى عطية من الله وهبة وموهبة الهيه يمنحها الله لبعض الناس 

وفى العهد الجديد ياعزيزى ( العهد الى احنا فيه الان ) بسكون روح الله القدوس فى الانسان الذى يؤمن بالمسيح هذا الروح القدس يعطى هذا الانسان مواهب روحية من ضمنها ممكن ان يكون القيام ببعض المعجزات ولكنها كما قلت لك تظل هبة وعطية من الله لذلك الانسان

المسيح اخذ جسد بشرى ليكون انسان مثلنا لاتمام عملية الفداء لآننا بشر ويجب ان يفدينا انسان مثلنا 

فهو أخذ الطبيعة البشرية والجسد البشرى ولكن دون خطية لانه ليس انسان فقط بل الله المتجسد 

فأذا لاهوت المسيح المتحد بناسوته ( لانهما لم يفترقا ابدا ) هو الذى يقوم بالمعجزات بسلطان خاص ومطلق منه


----------



## دام علاء العماد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> ههههههههه صديقى دام علاء العماد
> انا زميلة مش زميل



آسف لم أقصد الإساءة يا زميلتي.



> النسبة لموضوع التجسد وفكرة اللاهوت والناسوت , حضرتك قريت هنا فى المنتدى عن الموضوع ؟
> اصل السؤال ده اتجاوب عليه كتير قبل كده
> 
> عموما ممكن تكون عايز تفهم الموضوع من زاوية مختلفة



نعم يمكنك قول هذا يا زميلتي ، فأنا أحاول أن أفهم بعض الجزئيات التي لم أجد لها شرحا كافيا ، ربما لأنني غير مختص و حتى أربح الوقت كان لابد من طرح السؤال على الزملاء المتخصصين .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> إن سألتك قائلا : من هو الشخص الذي يتبع الحق
> ستقول لي : هو الذي يبحث عن الحق بقلب صادق و عقل منصف


 
 
هذا الكلام عظيم ويستحق تسجيل الإعجاب به


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يصنع المعجزة - التى لا يقدر أحد سواه على فعلها - لبرهان ذاته
فإنه يصنع المعجزة بواسطة رسله لكى يثبت صدق رسالتهم وأنهم حقاً مرسلين منه هو ولا يتكلمون من ذواتهم
+++ إذن ، فالمعجزة هى برهان على صدق الكلام المقول
+++ فإن قال صانع المعجزة أنه رسول من الله ، فإنه صادق فيما قاله
++++++ وكذلك إن قال أنه هو الله المتجسد ، فإنه أيضاً صادق فيما قاله
++ المعجزة الإلهية هى دليل وبرهان الصدق
++++ ولذلك قال السيد المسيح :
صدقونى أنى فى الآب والآب فىَّ ، وإن لم تصدقونى من أجل الكلام ( أى لصعوبة تصديقه ) فصدقونى من أجل الأعمال ذاتها .
قال ذلك بعد إقامته للعازر من الموت ، بعد أربعة أيام من موته ، بعدما تحلل وصار رميماً
++++++ ففاعل هذه المعجزة ، هو صادق فيما يقوله بلا أى شك


----------



## دام علاء العماد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

> *قام بها موسى بقدرة الله
> وبدون قدرة الله موسى لا شئ مثله مثلك  مثلى مثل اى بشر*



جيد



> *ولا اجابة صح*
> *قام بها ابن الله المتجسد*
> *مفيش حاجة اسمها الطبيعة الالهية لوحدها وناسوتية المسيح لوحدها
> كلا الطبعتين متحدتين فى كيان ابن الله المتجسد
> فاى شئ قام به المسيح قام بيه بكيانه الواحد مع تمايز صفات كلا الطبعتين *



لقد فهمت الآن ، إذا لهذا السبب يسمونكم بأصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> شكرا على الإفادة ، الاصحاح الثامن من إنجيل متى قراءته و أنا متخذ وضعية مريحة (لأنني أملك نسخة في البيت) فما السبيل لكي أحصل على نسخة من العقد القديم؟



*تستطيع شراء الكتاب المقدس كاملا 
العهد الجديد والعهد القديم من أى كنيسة أو من أى مكتبة مسيحية
أوتنسخة من النت

الكتاب المقدس

​*


----------



## دام علاء العماد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

> أخ دام علاء
> 
> اشكرك على اسلوبك الحلو فى السؤال



لا داعي للشكر ، أعتقد أنه كلما كان السؤال واضحا كلما كانت الإجابة عليه سديدة و بهذا سنصل إلى نتيجة طيبة في وقت قصير ، و الله المستعان و عليه التكلان




> اى ان الفاعل الحقيقى هو الله نفسه وليس الشخص الذى قام بالمعجزة



حسب ما فهمته من مداخلة الزميل شمس الحق فموسى هو الفاعل الحقيقي للمعجزة و لكن بقدرة منحها الله إياه




> فعندما يقوم المسيح بمعجزة يقوم بها بصفته وقوته الالهية



عندما يقوم المسيح بمعجزة فإن هذه المعجزة من عمل الناسوت و اللاهوت معا ، يمكننا أن نقول هذا و أعتقد أنك متفقة معي

شكرا على هذا الشرح الوافي يا زميلتي ​


----------



## دام علاء العماد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

> *لعكس صحيح الاخ فريدى يقول ان حلول ملء لاهوت الله الكلمة فى المسيح جسديا ليس تحديدا له فى جسد فهو ظهر من خلال الانسان يسوع المسيح باتحاد طبائعى اقنومى وفى نفس الوقت كائن فى حضن ابيه الازلى بلا انفصال عنه ولم يفقد عدم محدوديته* *بالتجسد*



شكرا على هذا التوضيح ، لقد ظننت أن الزميل يقصد عكس هذا الكلام


----------



## دام علاء العماد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

> هذا الكلام عظيم ويستحق تسجيل الإعجاب به



أعتقد يا زميلي أن الشخص الذي لا يصدق في طلب الحق هو شخص ظالم لنفسه سواء كان مسيحيا ، ملحد ، يهودي أو مسلم ، فالذي يعتقد أنه على حق لا يخشى من الصدق في طلب الحق ، أسأل الله العظيم أن يهدينا و إياكم إلى الحق.



> الله يصنع المعجزة - التى لا يقدر أحد سواه على فعلها - لبرهان ذاته
> فإنه يصنع المعجزة بواسطة رسله لكى يثبت صدق رسالتهم وأنهم حقاً مرسلين منه هو ولا يتكلمون من ذواتهم
> +++ إذن ، فالمعجزة هى برهان على صدق الكلام المقول
> +++ فإن قال صانع المعجزة أنه رسول من الله ، فإنه صادق فيما قاله
> ...



هناك ضوابط عديدة لتحري صدق المعجزة و صدق فاعلها ، كما أن المعجزة في حد ذاتها ليست الوسيلة الوحيدة التي من خلالها نحكم بصدق أو كذب فاعلها .

شكرا على الإفادة و على صبرك معي


----------



## دام علاء العماد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *تستطيع شراء الكتاب المقدس كاملا
> العهد الجديد والعهد القديم من أى كنيسة أو من أى مكتبة مسيحية
> أوتنسخة من النت
> 
> ...



لقد حصلت على نسخة من العهد القيدم بتسجيلي في أحد المواقع المسيحية ، قمت بإرسال الطلب و وضعت لهم عنواني و تمت عملية التسليم على أحسن حال ، فهل هناك مواقع مسيحية تقدم هذه الخدمة و ترسل لي نسخة من العهد القديم؟ ( في المكان الذي أعيش فيه لا تعرض نسخ الكتاب المقدس للبيع ) 

شكرا على كرمك و حرصك على تقديم المساعدة


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*



لعكس صحيح الاخ فريدى يقول ان حلول ملء لاهوت الله الكلمة فى المسيح جسديا ليس تحديدا له فى جسد فهو ظهر من خلال الانسان يسوع المسيح باتحاد طبائعى اقنومى وفى نفس الوقت كائن فى حضن ابيه الازلى بلا انفصال عنه ولم يفقد عدم محدوديته بالتجسد

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


دام علاء العماد قال:


> شكرا على هذا *التوضيح* ، لقد ظننت أن الزميل يقصد عكس هذا الكلام


 
*في الحديث عن هذه الجزئية ... نقول هذا المثل للتوضيح *

*إذا أخذت كوب من مياه المحيط ... نقول أن الكوب ممتلئ من مياه المحيط *

*لكن إن غمرنا الكوب في مياه المحيط ... نقول أن الكوب له ملئ مياه المحيط *

*فمياه المحيط تملأ الكوب ... وأيضًا تحيط بالكوب ... فلا إنفصال للمياه داخل الكوب وخارجه *

*هذا هو الملئ *

*- كما أن المؤمن الممتلئ من الروح القدس *

*تظهر أعمال روح الله فيه وعليه ... وتتوافق أفكار روح الله الساكن فيه مع ما يفعله وينطق به *

*فيأتي بما يريده الله ... كما في الآية ينضم الى الرب جمع غفير *
أعمال الرسل 11 : 24 
لأَنَّهُ كَانَ رَجُلاً صَالِحاً *وَمُمْتَلِئاً* مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالإِيمَانِ.
*فَانْضَمَّ إِلَى الرَّبِّ جَمْعٌ غَفِيرٌ*.
​*- فلقد كُتِبَ عن المسيح ... أنه كان يفعل كل حين ما ُيرضي الآب*
يوحنا 8 : 29 
وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ *مَعِي* *وَلَم ْ**يَتْرُكْنِي* *الآبُ* وَحْدِي لأَنِّي فِي* كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ* مَا *يُرْضِيهِ*». 



​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*أخ دام علاء *​

*الآخ شمس يقصد أن موسى هو من قام بالمعجزة امام الناس ولكن القوة الحقيقية وراء المعجزة هو الله *​ 
*فالله هو القوة الفاعلة الحقيقة التى مكنت موسى من القيام بالمعجزة *​ 
*وموسى هو وسيلة استخدمه الله لآظهار قوتة من خلالة *​ 
*أما اذا قلنا ان موسى هو الفاعل الحقيقى نكون نسبنا الفضل فى المعجزة لموسى وقوتة الذاتية وهذا غير صحيح *​​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> أعتقد يا زميلي أن الشخص الذي لا يصدق في طلب الحق هو شخص ظالم لنفسه سواء كان مسيحيا ، ملحد ، يهودي أو مسلم ، فالذي يعتقد أنه على حق لا يخشى من الصدق في طلب الحق ، أسأل الله العظيم أن يهدينا و إياكم إلى الحق.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*كلامك سليم أخى ليست المعجزة وحدها هى التى تبين صدق صاحبها *

*ولذلك نحن لا نبنى أيماننا ابدا على المعجزات فقط *

*ولكن الله يستخدم المعجزات فى بعض الاوقات ليعلن عن نفسة للناس *

*أما معجزات المسيح ياعزيزى فلم يكن غرضة منها العرض او أظهار القوة *

*as they say he was making a show *
*no it wasn't a show *

*معجزات المسيح كانت ملازمة له لانها طبيعته الالهيه *
*طبيعة الله القادر على فتح عيون العمى وشفاء البرص وأقامة الموتى من القبور *

*سلام ونعمة لك أخى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل 
1 ----تعليقاً على قولك : لذلك يسمونكم بأصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة
++ فإن سيادتك -- لا تؤاخذنى - لم تفهم كلام أخونا الحبيب الذى علقت عليه هكذا
++ فإن جميع المسيحيين بلا إستثناء - إلاَّ المنتسبين كذباً ، مثل شهود يهوة ، بل إنهم لا يسمون أنفسهم مسيحيين من أصله - يؤمنون بأن المسيح الواحد هو الناسوت المتحد به كل ملء اللاهوت ، بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال ، والفارق بين الجميع هو مجرد التعبيرات التى يستخدمونها للتعبير عن هذه الحقيقة
+++ أما موضوع أصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة ، فالمقصود بها المتهمين -- إفتراضاً - بالقول بإمتزاج اللاهوت فى الناسوت ، ولكن لا أحد يقول بذلك فعلياً .
+++ إذن ، فالإيمان المسيحى بوجه عام هو أن المسيح شخص واحد بلا إزدواجية فى الشخصية ، وهو اللاهوت الكامل المتحد بالناسوت الكامل بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصام ، بسر إلهى معجزى ليس له مثيل فى الطبيعة لكى نشبهه به ، ولذلك فإنه يُسمى سر التجسد الإلهى أو سر الإتحاد المعجزى بين اللاهوت والناسوت .
2 ---- أما بخصوص التفريعة الجديدة التى إنسحبت إليها - لا تؤاخذنى - فى تعليقك على ما سبق وذكرته لسيادتك (( من أن المعجزة التى تفوق طاقة الخليقة كلها بإنسها وجنها ، هى برهان الصدق فى كلام صانعها ، فإن قال أنه نبى الإله الحقيقى فهوكذلك فعلاً ، وإن قال أنه هو الله فيكون كذلك فعلاً ، مثلما قال ربنا يسوع المسيح : صدقونى أنى فى الآب والآب فىَّ ، وإلاَّ فصدقونى بسبب الأعمال ذاتها التى أعملها )) ، فإن سيادتك تركت كلامى تماماً وإنتقلت إلى مدى مصداقية المعجزة ، بالرغم من أننى سبقت وحددت لسيادتك المواصفات التى نعتبرها برهاناً دامغاً ، وهى أنها لا يمكن أن يصنعها إى أحد إلاَّ بواسطة الإله الحقيقى الخالق ، وأعطيتك كذلك مثالاً ، بإقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أربعة أيام ، بعدما أنتن ، فلا يحيى الرميم إلاَّ الله خالقها ، بواسطة شخص يرسله هو أو بواسطته مباشرة .
+++++ أقول ذلك للتوكيد ، فإن كنت لم تضعها فى حسابك وردودك ، بسبب النسيان ، فذلك أمر وارد ، وأكرر طلب المعذرة .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

تعليقاً على مداخلتك الأخيرة أقول لسيادتك:
وإن كانت المعجزة ليست الوسيلة الوحيدة ، إلاَّ أنها أعظم وأوضح الوسائل ، ومن يرفض حكم معجزة كهذه ، لا تتخيل أنه سيقبل ما دونها
معجزة إقامة الميت وهو رميم ، ورائحته تزكم الأنوف ، هى قمة البراهين أجمعين ، أليس كذلك !!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر أخى الحبيب  الانطاكى
وكلامى وكلام أخونا الحبيب شمس الحق -- معاً -- كان رداً على عبارة حاول أن يدسها الأخ علاء، وقد بحثت عنها لاحقاً فلم أجدها ، ويبدو أنها أُزيلت ، فشكراً للأحباء بالإدارة ليقظتهم
فكلنا واحد حقاً : ليكون الجميع واحداً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر أخى الحبيب  الانطاكى
وكلامى وكلام أخونا الحبيب شمس الحق -- معاً -- كان رداً على عبارة حاول أن يدسها الأخ علاء، وقد بحثت عنها لاحقاً فلم أجدها ، ويبدو أنها أُزيلت ، فشكراً للأحباء بالإدارة ليقظتهم
فكلنا واحد حقاً : ليكون الجميع واحداً


----------



## دام علاء العماد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *في الحديث عن هذه الجزئية ... نقول هذا المثل للتوضيح *
> 
> *إذا أخذت كوب من مياه المحيط ... نقول أن الكوب ممتلئ من مياه المحيط *
> 
> ...




شرح بسيط و وافي ، شكرا لك يا زميلي


----------



## دام علاء العماد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخ دام علاء *​
> 
> *الآخ شمس يقصد أن موسى هو من قام بالمعجزة امام الناس ولكن القوة الحقيقية وراء المعجزة هو الله *​
> *فالله هو القوة الفاعلة الحقيقة التى مكنت موسى من القيام بالمعجزة *​
> ...



نحن نشترك في الفكرة و لكن إختلفنا في التعبير عنها ، شكرا يا زميلتي المحترمة على هذا التوضيح



> *كلامك سليم أخى ليست المعجزة وحدها هى التى تبين صدق صاحبها *



أعتقد أن الزميل المحترم مكرم زكي شنودة أراد أن يزيل التعميم عن بعض المعجزات


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل علاء
+++ فعلاً كما ذكرت سيادتك ، أردت أن أزيل التعميم عن كلمة معجزة
+++ فإنها تُستخدم أحياناً بمعانى تبتعد عما ينبغى إعتباره منسوباً لعمل الله وحده .
+++ فأحياناً تتسمى الأعمال البشرية العظيمة بأنها معجزات ، لأن أحداً لم يسبق إليها
+++ وبعض السحرة يقومون بأعمال من خداع الشياطين ، ويعتبرها البعض معجزات 
فمثلاً ، رأيت برنامجاً فى التلفزيون المصرى ، فى الثمانينات الماضية ، عن ساحر أمريكى إسمه دافز ، قام بنقل أو إخفاء تمثال الحرية الأمريكى ، وجعل الطيارات الهليكوبتر تحوم فى المكان الذى كان فيه ، ثم أعاده ، وكان ذلك على مرأى من أعداد كبية من الحضور فيما يشبه مسرحاً فى الهواء .
++++ وقد إعتبر الناس أن ما حدث هو معجزة
++++ ولذلك ، فإننى حددت ميزة خاصة لما أريد أن أعتبره برهاناً دامغاً على أن هذه المعجزة من الله ، فقلت بأن أحداً من الإنس أو الجن لا يقدر على عملها ، إلاَّ الله الخالق وحده ، وأعطيت مثالاً واحداً -- لعدم التطويل بالرغم من وجود أمثلة عديدة -- بإقامة ميت بعدما صار رميماً ،إذ مات ودفن فى القبر ، وأغلق القير بحجر ضخم  ، ولكن ربنا يسوع المسيح قال إرفعوا الحجر عن فم القبر ، فإشتم الناس رائحته المتعفنة الفظيعة ، ثم قال : لعازر هلمَّ خارجاً ، فخرج الميت حياً بالرغم من أن جسده كان لا يزال مربوطاً بلفائف الأكفان .
++++ فهل يقدر إنس أو جن على أن يفعل ذلك ، إلاَّ الله وحده ، إن كان بواسطته مباشرة أو بواسطة رسول من عنده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لذلك فإننى قلت أن مثل هذه المعجزة التى لا يقدر عليها إلاَّ الله وحده ، هى أعظم برهان على صدق ما يقوله من يفعلها .
+++ فما رأيك فى ذلك


----------



## دام علاء العماد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> الأخ الفاضل
> 1 ----تعليقاً على قولك : لذلك يسمونكم بأصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة
> ++ فإن سيادتك -- لا تؤاخذنى - لم تفهم كلام أخونا الحبيب الذى علقت عليه هكذا



زميلي المحترم مكرم زكي شنودة ، أنت تسيء الظن بي و في الواقع لست أنا الذي لم يفهم كلام الزميل بل أنت الذي لم تفهمني و إعتقدت أنني ألمح إلى بعض الأمور التي لا تعتقدونها أنتم و سأشرح ذلك في مداخلة قادمة إن شاء الله ، طبائع الناس مختلفة يا زميلي و من الصعب أن تحكم على شخص لا تعرفه معرفة جيدة ، على كل حال آسف إن كنت قد أزعجتك يا أيها الزميل المحترم



> أما بخصوص التفريعة الجديدة التى إنسحبت إليها - لا تؤاخذنى - فى تعليقك على ما سبق وذكرته لسيادتك



زميلي المحترم ، في هذا القسم يا زميلي (حسب علمي ) يسمح بسؤال واحد فقط ، و بما أن الأمر كذلك ففي القسم يصعب على المجادل أن يمارس هوايته فيه ( هذا إن إفترضنا أن دام علاء العماد أتى هنا لكي يجادل فقط ) ، هل تصدقني إن أخبرك بأنني طرحت سؤالي في هذا الموضوع لكي أتعلم فقط ، و لو أخبرتني بأن للمسيح 100 طبيعة لأخذت هذا الجواب من دون أن أعترض لأنني غير مطلع كفاية على عقيدة التجسد ، من هذا كله يتضح لنا أن عبارة ( إنسحبت إليها ) ليست في محلها ، الذي ينسجب هو الذي جاء ليعترض على شيء ما ثم إتضح له أن إعتراضه باطل فيلجأ لمثل هذه الحيل حتى يخفي عجزه و جهله ، لم أمعنت النظر جيدا في المشاركة التي تم الرد فيها على سؤالي لوجدتني قد قلت ، لقد فهمت...... ، لم أعترض مطلقا على رد الزميل فلماذا أنسحب إذا ، كان بإمكاني أن آخذ الجواب و أنصرف و لا أهتم بردودكم ، و لكن فضلت أن أعلق عليها إكراما لكم حتى لا تحسبوا بأنني أتجاهلكم و لا أقدر مجهوداتكم التي قمتم بها لأحظى بالفهم السليم ، سامحني إن كنت قد أسئت إليك يا زميلي.



> فإن سيادتك تركت كلامى تماماً وإنتقلت إلى مدى مصداقية المعجزة ، بالرغم من أننى سبقت وحددت لسيادتك المواصفات التى نعتبرها برهاناً دامغاً ، وهى أنها لا يمكن أن يصنعها إى أحد إلاَّ بواسطة الإله الحقيقى الخالق ، وأعطيتك كذلك مثالاً ، بإقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أربعة أيام ، بعدما أنتن ، فلا يحيى الرميم إلاَّ الله خالقها ، بواسطة شخص يرسله هو أو بواسطته مباشرة



المشكلة يا زميلي أنني أطلقت الكلاما عاما يشمل جميع المعجزات ، و أنت أردت أن تستثني بعض المعجزات التي تعتقد بأنها من غير الممكن أن تصدر من شخص كاذب ، و إستشهدت بمعجزة إحياء المسيح لعازر ، و أنا لا أوافقك فيما ذهبت إليه و لم أرد أن أدخل في نقاش حول هذه المسألة احتراما لقوانين هذا القسم .


----------



## Desert Rose (7 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> زميلي المحترم مكرم زكي شنودة ، أنت تسيء الظن بي و في الواقع لست أنا الذي لم يفهم كلام الزميل بل أنت الذي لم تفهمني و إعتقدت أنني ألمح إلى بعض الأمور التي لا تعتقدونها أنتم و سأشرح ذلك في مداخلة قادمة إن شاء الله ، طبائع الناس مختلفة يا زميلي و من الصعب أن تحكم على شخص لا تعرفه معرفة جيدة ، على كل حال آسف إن كنت قد أزعجتك يا أيها الزميل المحترم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*الاخ دام علاء *

*انا هعلق على نقطة معينة حضرتك قولتها وممكن بعد كده تفهمنى انت عايز ايه بالظبط من النقطة ديه *

*بتقول ان اقامة المسيح للعازر من الموت مش شرط عشان تكون المعجزة الهيه او مصدرها الله *

*طيب انا هرد عليك من كلام المسيح نفسه *
*المسيح قال كل مملكة تنقسم على ذاتها تخرب *
*يعنى ابليس لايمكن ينقسم على ذاته *
*اذا كانت المعجزة مصدرها مش الله يبقى ممكن يكون مصدرها ابليس *
*طيب ازاى نفرق بين اعمال الله واعمال ابليس *
*زى ما قال الاخ مكرم فى اعمال بشريه بيقولوا عليها معجزات *

*وفى سحرة بيقولوا عليهم بيعملوا معجزات زى مثلا الساحر المشهور (ديفيد كوبرفيلد ) ده مرة اخفى طيارة بحالها وكان مجنن الناس باعماله ديه ممكن نقول عليها معجزات *
*بس زى ماقولتلك ابليس لايمكن ينقسم على ذاته ويجيله schizophrenia *
*يعنى ابليس قتال للناس مدمر ومخرب *
*ممكن يعمل حاجات تبهر الناس لكن لايمكن يعمل اى عمل يكون فيه فايدة او خلاص لاى انسان او حيوان حتى *
*كل شخص بيعمل المناسب لطبيعته *
*طبيعة الله انه مخلص ومحى الموتى وعشان كده اعماله بتكون بهذا الهدف *
*طبيعة ابليس قتال وكداب وابو الكداب وعشان كده اعماله ممكن تكون مبهرة لكنها لايمكن تكون ذات اى فائدة للانسان *
*هدفها العرض والابهار وجذب الناس المخدوعين ورائه فقط *


*وعشان كده فى معجزات بتيقى باينه مين مصدرها وبيبان من الهدف من ورا المعجزة *

*احياء الموتى وشفاء الاعمى والابرص والاصم والاعرج اى شئ فى خلاص للانسان وفايده ليه لايمكن يكون مصدره ابليس المهلك المجرم *
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## دام علاء العماد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الف شكر أخى الحبيب  الانطاكى
> وكلامى وكلام أخونا الحبيب شمس الحق -- معاً -- كان رداً على عبارة حاول أن يدسها الأخ علاء، وقد بحثت عنها لاحقاً فلم أجدها ، ويبدو أنها أُزيلت ، فشكراً للأحباء بالإدارة ليقظتهم
> فكلنا واحد حقاً : ليكون الجميع واحداً



هذا إتهام باطل يا زميلي المحترم ، فأنا لم أحاول دس أي شيء ، و لست أدري ما هي العبارة التي ذكرتها أنا و قامت الإدارة بحذفها ، هلا تكرمت بذكرها ؟ 

إن كنت تقصد عبارة ( و لهذا يسمونكم بأصحاب العقيدة الواحدة ) فالعبارة لم تحذف و لا تزال موجودة لحد الآن ، كما أنني لا أدري سبب إعتراضكم عليها 
لقد قال الزميل الذي رد على سؤالي : *مفيش حاجة اسمها الطبيعة الالهية لوحدها وناسوتية المسيح لوحدها
كلا الطبعتين متحدتين فى كيان ابن الله المتجسد 
فاى شئ قام به المسيح قام بيه بكيانه الواحد مع تمايز صفات كلا الطبعتين

و هو يقصد أن ** 											لاهوت المسيح متحد بناسوته من دون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، و بإتحاد الطبيعتين ( ناسوت و لاهوت ) تكونت منهما طبيعة واحدة ، و أنا أقول أن هذه العقيدة هي التي ميزتكم عن بعض الكنائس ولأجلها أطلق عليكم  أصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة .
إن كنت تعتقد أن جميع الكنائس مشتركة في هذه العقيدة و تعتقد بأن هذا اللقب لا يليق بكم أو يحمل تهمة غير مباشرة لعقيدتكم فلماذا تطلقون لقب أصحاب الطبيعيتين على الكنائس التي تخالفكم؟ 
زميلي المحترم أنا لحد الآن لم أفهم السبب الذي لأجله إعترضتم على تلك العبارة ، و الله يشهد أنني لم أقصد أي إهانة أو تجريح ، أنا نقلت العبارة كما وجدتها من موقع الأنبا تكلا 


*


----------



## دام علاء العماد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> *[FONT=&quot] وباتحاد الطبيعتين الإلهية والبشرية داخل رحم السيدة العذراء تكونت منهما طبيعة واحدة هي طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot] لم تجد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة المقدسة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تعبيراً أصدق وأعمق وأدق من هذا التعبير. الذي استخدمه القديس كيرلس الكبير (عامود الدين) والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى من قبله، وكل منهما قمة في التعليم اللاهوتي على مستوى العالم كله.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot] حتى أنني حينما اشتركت في حوار أعدته جماعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Pro Oriente[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] في فيينا بالنمسا في سبتمبر 1971 م بين الكاثوليك الرومانيين والكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية القديمة عن طبيعة المسيح، كان موضوع هذا الحوار هو قول القديس كيرلس "طبيعة واحدة لله الكلمة المتجسد"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot] وبعد الشقاق الذي حدث سنة 451 م، حيث رفضنا مجمع خلقيدونية و تحديداته اللاهوتية، عرفنا بأصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Monophysites[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> ...



المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Maseeh/Nature-of-Christ_02-Coptic-Chrch.html


----------



## Desert Rose (7 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> المصدر : http://st-takla.org/full-free-copti...-maseeh/nature-of-christ_02-coptic-chrch.html


 
*اخ دام علاء *

*ارجوك  لا تدخلنا فى طوائف *

*وعلى فكرة فى نقطة مهمة اختلاف الطوائف ليس فى اختلاف المبادئ الاساسية فكل الطوائف تؤمن ان المسيح هو الله الكلمة المتجسد الذى تجسد وصلب وقام من اجل فداءنا وهذا هو اساس الايمان المسيحى *

*اما هذة الاشياء التى تبدو من الخارج وكأنها اختلافات فهى مجرد اختلافات فى التعبير والشرح فقط *
*أما الاساس فهو واحد *
*وما هو الآساس هو هنا فى هذة الاية :*
*رسالة رومية 10 : 9 *
*" لآنك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وأمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الآموات خلصت "*
*هذا هو الايمان المسيحى بالرغم من الطوائف فهو ايمان مبنى على اساس واحد وهو خلاص المسيح وتجسده *


----------



## دام علاء العماد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> *الاخ دام علاء *
> 
> *انا هعلق على نقطة معينة حضرتك قولتها وممكن بعد كده تفهمنى انت عايز ايه بالظبط من النقطة ديه *
> 
> *بتقول ان اقامة المسيح للعازر من الموت مش شرط عشان تكون المعجزة الهيه او مصدرها الله *



المشكلة أن المسلم و المسيحي ولا يختلفان في أن معجزات المسيح عليه السلام مصدرها الله سبحانه و تعالى ، و إنما إختلفنا في تحديد هوية المسيح ، و هل هذه المعجزات لا يمكن أن يقوم بها بشر حتى و إن كان من رسل الله سبحانه و تعالى.

أعتقد أن الحوار بدأ يتشعب ، هل تسمح الإدارة بهذا؟


----------



## دام علاء العماد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> *ارجوك  لا تدخلنا فى طوائف *
> 
> *وعلى فكرة فى نقطة مهمة اختلاف الطوائف ليس فى اختلاف المبادئ الاساسية فكل الطوائف تؤمن ان المسيح هو الله الكلمة المتجسد الذى تجسد وصلب وقام من اجل فداءنا وهذا هو اساس الايمان المسيحى *
> 
> ...



يا زميلتي المحترمة ، لقد إعترض زميلك على العبارة التي ذكرتها ، فقمت بتفسير قصدي من وراء ذلك و أخبرته بأنني نقلتها كما وجدتها من دون أن أقصد أي إساءة و أحضرت له المصدر حتى لا يتهمني بالكذب ، هذا فقط


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل علاء
إن كنت أنا أسأت فهمك ، وأنت لم تقصد ما ظننته أنا ، بل تقصد الفهم بكل أمانة ، فذلك الأمر يسعدنى جداً ، لأننى لا أبتغى شيئاً شخصياً ، بل أبتغى توضيح ما آمنت بصدقه وحقه بعد طول شك وتقلُّب ، فالصدق والحق أهم منى أنا
+++ اما من جهة ما سببته لسيادتك من ضيق بسبب شعورك بأننى ظلمتك ، فأرجوك أن تقبل أسفى وإعتذارى ، فإنى أيضاً لا أقبل أن يكون فرحى على حساب مضايقتك .
+++ هذا الأهم الآن ، أما مضمون الحوار ذاته ، فلى عودة له بإذن الله


----------



## Desert Rose (7 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> يا زميلتي المحترمة ، لقد إعترض زميلك على العبارة التي ذكرتها ، فقمت بتفسير قصدي من وراء ذلك و أخبرته بأنني نقلتها كما وجدتها من دون أن أقصد أي إساءة و أحضرت له المصدر حتى لا يتهمني بالكذب ، هذا فقط


 
*أخ علاء تأكد انى اشعر بيك *

*واشعر بأنك بالفعل تسأل للمعرفة وليس للمجادلة *

*وما قولته كان فقط للتنبيه *

*اما كلام الاخوة فأرجوك لاتزعل *

*هما مر عليهم ناس كتير بتجادل وخلاص *

*اهلا بيك وبكل اسئلتك وقلبنا مفتوح ومتسع ليك *

*سلام ونعمه*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل علاء
++ إسمحلى بتوضيح ما نقلته سيادتك عن الموقع
++ فإننا عندما نقول طبيعة واحدة ، فإننا نضيف : بالإتحاد المعجزى بين اللاهوت والناسوت بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولاتغيير ولا إنفصال .
+++ وإذا كان الكلام بين أشخاص متعارفين تماماً على هذه الحقيقة ، فإن بعض الكُتَّاب لا يذكرون العبارة الطويلة هكذا ، بل يشيرون لها بإختصار بما يرونه كافياً
++++ ولكن التعبير الكامل الشامل، هو هذا : الطبيعة الواحدة الإتحادية المعجزية ، بين اللاهوت والناسوت بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال .
++++ فكلمة الواحدة - هنا - ليست بالمقاييس التى فى الطبيعة المادية ، بل تعنى الإتحاد المعجزى كما سبق وأوضحنا .
++ وذلك يعنى ببساطة أن المسيح شخص واحد غير منقسم على ذاته ، بالرغم من عدم إمتزاج اللاهوت بالناسوت وعدم إختلاطهما أو تغيير طبيعة كلٍ منهما .
+++ولان هذا الأمر ليس له مثيل نعرفه حتى نمثله به ، لذلك نقول أنه إتحاد معجزى غير مدرك من البشر ، هو : سر المسيح ، أو : سر التجسد .
++++++++ وهذه النقطة بالذات ، هى المدخل الصحيح لفهم كل ما فى المسيحية
+++ فحسناً وصواباً فعلت بتركيزك عليها .


----------



## Alexander.t (7 ديسمبر 2010)

والنبى يا رجاله بالرحه شويه على الاستاذ دام علاء العماد ده من طرفى يعنى 
وتأكدو ان الراجل داخل عشان يفهم مش اكتر
واذا كان سيقبل الحق او لا فهذا هو شىء راجع ليه وميخصناش فى حاجه
احنا علينا بس نوضح الحقيقه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل كيوبيد
لقد تلامسنا مع عقل الاخ علاء
ونعلم بقوته وصبره وقدرته على قدح الأفكار ، الشيئ الذى يصنع الشرار العقلى الذى ينير العقل
مما يعود بالفائدة علينا كلنا
فلا تخف عليه ، فإنه قدها وقدود ( هل كتابة المثل هكذا صحيح !! )


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،
ارى أن الموضوع تشعب كثيراً و تم طرح اكثر من سؤال و فكرة و الآن أصبح من الصعب تخصيص الموضوع داخل قسمه
فالرجاء من الاخ علاء ان يعيد صياغة اخر سؤال عنده حتى نرد عليه و اي اسئلة و نقاشات قادمة ستكون في مواضيع منفصلة حتى يكون الحوار منظم أكثر.

سلام و نعمة


----------

